# strawberry magarita



## TangleFoot (May 23, 2014)

Hey all, been doing some searching for a recipe for a strawberry margarita SP.
any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks, TangleFoot


----------



## 4score (May 26, 2014)

Sounds interesting! Why don't you try an idea and see if it turns out worthy. Blaze the path and we shall follow!

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## willie (May 27, 2014)

Well hey I think a lady posted using 6 lb. or more of frozen strawberries and back sweetening with combination of sugar and frozen Bacardi Strawberry Daiquiri mix useing Danger Dave's Dragon Blood recipe. Sounds good HeY?
Will


----------



## jojabri (May 27, 2014)

willie said:


> Well hey I think a lady posted using 6 lb. or more of frozen strawberries and back sweetening with combination of sugar and frozen Bacardi Strawberry Daiquiri mix useing Danger Dave's Dragon Blood recipe. Sounds good HeY?
> Will



Yep, that was me, it worked well. My hubby LOVES it. Need to make more because its almost gone. 

I used fresh strawberries though. I only went fresh because Meijer had them on sale $1 per pound.


----------



## TangleFoot (May 27, 2014)

OK.........Thanks for the info.
will give it a go

Later-Tanglefoot-out


----------



## bkisel (May 27, 2014)

jojabri said:


> Yep, that was me, it worked well. My hubby LOVES it. Need to make more because its almost gone.
> 
> I used fresh strawberries though. I only went fresh because Meijer had them on sale $1 per pound.



Was it 6 lbs of strawberries? Did you use all of the mix during back sweetening? How much sugar was added along with the mix?

Thanx...


----------



## jojabri (May 27, 2014)

Lemme see, by my notes, it looks like I split the 6 gallon primary to 1x 5 gallon and 1x 6allon. For the 5 gallon, I used 2 sleeves of the frozen Bacardi plus a 2 cp sugar simple syrup. For the 1 gal, I used 1 cp simple syrup.

It also appears that I only used 1 pound of strawberries per gallon.


----------



## bkisel (May 27, 2014)

jojabri said:


> Lemme see, by my notes, it looks like I split the 6 gallon primary to 1x 5 gallon and 1x 6allon. For the 5 gallon, I used 2 sleeves of the frozen Bacardi plus a 2 cp sugar simple syrup. For the 1 gal, I used 1 cp simple syrup.
> 
> It also appears that I only used 1 pound of strawberries per gallon.



Thank you.

By "sleeve" do you mean a 40 oz. can?

Thanks again...


----------



## jojabri (May 27, 2014)

bkisel said:


> Thank you.
> 
> By "sleeve" do you mean a 40 oz. can?
> 
> Thanks again...



This stuff
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bacardi-F...Daiquiri-Frozen-Concentrate-10-fl-oz/10801556


----------

